# ACE rack and wheels for Brompton



## simon.r (23 Sep 2017)

I didn’t like the standard Brompton rack, so removed it from my bike and sold it. 

A few weeks on and I realised that as well as the obvious ability to carry stuff, the rack protected the mudguard from scratching and the bike was much easier to wheel around on 4 wheels than 3. I also got fed up with constantly bending the stays slightly to make sure the tyre wasn’t rubbing on the guard. 

I’ve now fitted this:













It’s not as sturdy as the original and I wouldn’t want to carry a lot of weight on it, but it will do for light loads.

It looks very neat, IMO, protects the mudguard and makes wheeling the bike around much easier. 

Overall I’m Impressed.


----------



## Mark Grant (23 Sep 2017)

Got a link please.


----------



## simon.r (23 Sep 2017)

Wheels - https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/263179874824

Rack - https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/222645244958

I should add that you need to drill the mudguard to bolt it to the rack and that there will be holes left in the guard if you remove the wheel and rear stays. Also consider where / how to mount the refelctor if you want one.


----------



## mitchibob (24 Sep 2017)

Have you actually put anything on it? While I still have some upper body strength, I'm happy to carry my Brompton during the few times I need to take it anywhere folded, so only would ever add the rack if I wanted to stick a rucksack or something on it.


----------

